# SG Elsa v Klipgaarden, SchH1, TR1, AD, CGC!!!



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

To my good friend Marsha!!!!!!! And Enni (Elsa) v Klipgaarden!









Just got off the phone with Marsha (MNM)....With her first Schh1 on a HOT trained dog!!! BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Almost 3 years ago, Marsha and I became friends on the net....Basha was expecting a litter in Belgium to Zender Lusandai, and two of those pups came here to new owners....Elsa (reg as Enni) is Marshas first dog to train and title!!! And so far, the first pup from Basha's second litter to title that I know of.

I am very proud of Marsha and Elsa, in difficult circumstances, perservering through a move, lack of consistant training helpers, and so many other obstacles to get Elsa titled and getting a very respectable 81- 82 - 87 P for her first dog to title! 

Now onto the KKL, the Sch2 and Schh3! 






































Lee


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Big congats to Marsha!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

congrats!!!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

congrat!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Fantastic news!!

Way to go Marsha and Elsa!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Huge Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

WTG Marsha and Elsa. Good luck with the next round of titles.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Sounds like they are a great team!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

OUTSTANDING!!!!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Marsha??????????? Photos???????????????????

Lee


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

CONGRATS!!







Marsha and Elsa!!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Photo's as requested....

Tracking









Retrieving Dumbbells over the Wall









Pick up out of the Blind









Pick up from the Escape









Transport









Congratulating Elsa









New SchH 1 Title


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations... GREAT photos.


----------

